# Questions on teaching crochet



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I have never taught a class before but I have been asked, (if there is enough interest), to teach a beginner's intro to crochet.

What do I do? Obviously have a simple pattern (but what of??....washcloth, hat, small afghan??) How long should the class be? One or two hours in just one night? Or a couple of hours over two nights? Any idea on how much to charge?

I have no clue!!! What other questions do I need to ask?


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I would plan a session; say a 30-60 minute class once a week for four or six weeks. Then plan what you want them to accomplish by the end of the session (complete a washcloth, for example) and break it down from there. If you're talking completely wet-behind-the-ears newbies, then start off with just introductions, what kind of hooks, yarn, etc. and maybe chain stitch that first class. Then move onto single crochet, double and half-double. Then you could offer another session if people wanted to continue on, where they'd learn different stitches, maybe making granny squares, or a baby afghan.

As to cost - I really have no idea. How many people are you thinking? Around here, I doubt I'd get more than $20-$30 per person for a session. But a lot of that will depend on whether you supply materials, or they have to bring their own too.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I teach beginner crochet. Be prepared to do a LOT of talking your first session. If you are doing a class of multiple people, be prepared to be up and moving around, looking over shoulders and assisting individuals. With multiple people, I would definitely do an extended set of lessons. I teach an hour once a week for 4 weeks. A simple dishcloth is the best pattern to start off, but make sure it's a pattern that is going to teach a good variety of stitches to your students.

In the first class (like WIHH), I teach about hooks, yarns, holding the hook, reading a pattern, chaining, single/double/treble chain, recognizing and counting stitches/rows, and we talk about manipulating the stitch (how different stitch combinations produce different effects that can be used to shape a piece). Throughout the classes we reinforce the basics as much as possible and finally in the last class I teach special border stitches (their choice) and help them finish off their cloth. The most difficult part for my students to grasp seems to be working in both front and back loops simultaneously. 

You'll want to be prepared to "unteach" folk that may have tried to self learn as well. Remind them to count their stitches at the end of every row (before they chain-turn) as a fail-safe for mistakes and support them each time you have to help them frog their piece back to remove mistakes. I always give a little homework in between classes so they are practicing at home. It usually means a lot of frogging during class, but most cannot complete it in class alone.

I charge $20 per student per class session (4 wks), they provide their own materials (1 ball 100% cotton yarn and a hook), which is roughly the going rate locally for lessons. When I teach private lessons, I charge $10 per lesson, 3 minimum required. Again that is the going rate here locally. What I would recommend for you is to check around your area, there are probably other places somewhere nearby that also offer lessons. See what they charge and adjust your rate accordingly. 

Most importantly of all... have fun!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

When I teach group lessons, I charge $10 for two hours, which is on stand-alone evening session. They can supply their own hook and yarn, or they can buy them here at my shop. So far most have started with yarn and hooks they inherited from their grandma, but I have been converting them to good yarn!
First session covers chaining and the single crochet stitch. I've found most aren't ready r anything beyond that at first. I may show them the double and triple crochet that first lesson if they feel up to it, but I encourage them to crochet a plain scarf-- lots of practice!

Second session covers double and triple crochet, and I help them get started on a basic pattern of their choice-- usually a hat. Hats are easy and fun. Third session covers lacy patterns and using stitch combinations to make patterns in the cloth or to shape the garment.

Private lessons are $10 an hour. I almost like those better.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Sure wish I could find a nice class like you ladies are describing and at the prices you charge. I just struggle along and would like to "do it right".So nice to know there is still interest in this art out there.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the help. You sure came up with things I never would have thought of!! See I told you I didn't have a clue! Short on time right now but I will be back to write all of this down or maybe ask another question or two when I go to organize. Thanks!!!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I would go for 30 - 60 mins at a time. Start with something small. Show the different size hooks, different types of yarn etc. You should show the different stitches, single, double, half double, treble, etc. I would also teach them how to read the patterns. I have the worst trouble reading patterns! Identifying the abbreviations. I would suggest you work with the students step by step as they learn the stitches. Walk around the room and watch them work. Help them out if you see something, make suggestions. Teach proper ways to put their things away so they wont get disturbed.


----------

